# a third spider found at work, lol.  Wolf spider?



## pouchedrat (Oct 30, 2009)

I saw this girl run by and thought "HOLY CRAP IT'S HUGE!!" And of course I catch it, get it home, and she's smaller than some of my tarantula slings... lol

Still, she's bigger than a couple of my full grown Cyriocosmus species, too, so she's not exactly itty bitty!


----------



## TheTyro (Oct 30, 2009)

Do want. It's so chubby! 


Does look like a wolfy.  I wish we had huge ones in washington state.

Do we? I will look for them if I have to! I've only seen tiny ones that run in the grass.


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Oct 30, 2009)

I'll throw _Hogna helluo_ out there as a possibility.


----------



## Moltar (Nov 2, 2009)

I live in MD too and I have one of those gals in a jar at this very moment. She doesn't look gravid like yours does though  

Little wolfies are fun to keep because they're so active and animated, not the bump-on-a-log that most T's tend to be.


----------



## pouchedrat (Nov 6, 2009)

She's an eating machine, too... only getting fatter since I made this post! 

IF she has spiderlings, I'll raise them and start them off, and if anyone wants them they are welcome to it.  I keep finding the coolest spiders here


----------



## BiologicalJewels (Nov 6, 2009)

What a looker 
I love wolfs, fast, mean and with an awesome personality.
She will carry her sac attached and you will have to separate them once they leave her.

Do you have any more pics of  her?

OR


----------



## pouchedrat (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## BiologicalJewels (Nov 6, 2009)

a beautiful specimen indeed 
Hope the L. para is doing well 

OR


----------



## pouchedrat (Nov 15, 2009)

She laid an egg sack!  I went to work last night at around midnight and saw her laying a large matt of webbing down and figured that's what she was about to do.   I came home this morning and sure enough she had a sack.  Dumped a cricket in there and she's eating now


----------



## pouchedrat (Dec 29, 2009)

well the wolf girl's babies have left her a while back.  I seperated some (actually 2-3 per vial), and others I kept in with her for now.  There are far too many to seperate, and she laid another sac, lol!  I want to keep some slings to raise, and right now with the snow and all, I don't feel right releasing any. 



























(some are hanging from threads)


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Dec 29, 2009)

congrats on the clutch of mini-wolves.  i have two girls carrying egg sacs, but no babies as of yet.


----------



## DamoK21 (Jan 6, 2010)

I WANT ONE ;P

god that sucks we only get tiny tiny little wolfies over here in the uk but ya cant miss them always carrying there sacks with them  gourgess specamin you have there :worship::}


----------



## daytona1911 (Jan 6, 2010)

thats a beautiful spider you got there.  we have many different wolf spiders down here in florida ,  and the next time I see a HUGE female im totally going to nab her to add to collection .  does anybody know the lifespan of them?  very interesting


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Jan 6, 2010)

Females can live a few years, males much less.  Florida has _Hogna carolinensis_, that's the big one to get.


----------



## jsloan (Jan 6, 2010)

pouchedrat said:


> well the wolf girl's babies have left her a while back.  I seperated some (actually 2-3 per vial), and others I kept in with her for now.  There are far too many to seperate, and she laid another sac, lol!  I want to keep some slings to raise, and right now with the snow and all, I don't feel right releasing any.


Wow, that's some collection of vials you have there.  A major cause of mortality will be dessication, especially during winter when the humidity is low.  Most wolf spiders need regular water or high humidity to thrive.  The substrate you're using should help keep it up, but if you see any spiderlings that seem sluggish put a drop of water in front of them ASAP.

Nice spiders!


----------



## Morph (Mar 11, 2010)

DamoK21 said:


> I WANT ONE ;P
> 
> god that sucks we only get tiny tiny little wolfies over here in the uk but ya cant miss them always carrying there sacks with them  gourgess specamin you have there :worship::}


I was thinking the same actually.  The wolf spiders here (from my experience) also look different.  The colour is more striking I think, more obvious with the wolf spiders here.


----------



## telow (Oct 4, 2010)

Hogna helluo:clap:


----------



## kimantha (Dec 17, 2011)

Hey I just adopted one of these ladies and this morning, found her with an eggsack. Can you tell me a little more about the conditions you kept her and her eggs in? And later how you cared for the babies? Thanks!


----------

